# Manitowoc qd0322a



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

love ice machines, was that your original problem also? Can't figure out why a tech would tell you to replace a pump for that problem


----------



## ComfortTX (Jul 6, 2013)

*Pump*

The original problem was essentially the same thing. The ice machine would start up but then it just goes into harvest mode. The tech said that the water pump was not going fast enough and not pumping enough water up to the evaporizor in time, so the machine was reaching its 3.5 minute limit.


----------

